# In Need of Fruitflies White Plains New York



## jaycesickchild (Feb 2, 2013)

Due to a friend moving out of the area I adopted his 2 green and black D.Auratus. These are my first dart frogs and first time having to culture and feed fruit flies. The flies I took to from my friend to start my own cultures failed as well as his. If anyone knows where I can get fruit flies or pinheads in the area ASAP or if anyone near me is willing to sell please let me know. Please!!!! These little guys have already gone a day without eating and I really need some help. 
Thank you guys for your time!


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Petco if you don't find a member locally.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Too bad you missed the reptile show yesterday in White Plains, I had a lot. I can ship from nj if you can't get them locally.


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

Petco has pinheads...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

petco has fruit flies.If it's only been a day without flies they will be fine.If they've been well fed they can go a few days with no issues.If you can't get them local,I'd get them from Jeremy.Goodlouck and welcome to the hobby.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Petco on Central Ave in Yonkers always has ff


----------



## jaycesickchild (Feb 2, 2013)

Uff thanks for the help guuys I rushed over to Petco and got aloooooot of ff to hopefully get my new cultures going. Again thanks for the helthese are my first frogs and I have deff caught the bug. Already started working on a 100g viv that I had from an old salt water aquarium. will be splitting it 50/50 and housing tincts on one side and leucomelas on the other.


----------

